# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  سوال بدست آوردن هندل در C++‎‎

## suspect999

*سلام با تشکر از دوستانی که من سوال میپرسم و جواب نمیدن....

سوال:

چجوری هندل یه برنامه رو بدست بیارم و ازش استفاده کنم و  post messge بفرستم برای اون برنامه مذکور 

با یک مثال توضیح دهید که برنامه ماشین حساب باز شده و مقداری خودکار در آن قرار بگیرد....

با تشکر*

----------


## sarah2

دوستان کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه؟






------
*جوک های خنده دار*

----------

